# Bitte um Hilfe beim Teichbau



## Muschelschubserin (2. Sep. 2015)

Guten Tag und Hallo,

mein Mann und ich (Mitte 40. und aus dem hohen Norden), möchten gerne unseren Teich fertig stellen, aber leider sind wir nicht sicher, ob wir richtig davor sind......ich habe hier schon einiges gelesen, wir wären aber über ein paar konkrete Tipps sehr dankbar.

Das Loch wurde beim Hausbau vom Bagger ausgehoben. Da wir null Ahnung hatten (und haben), wurde es einfach auf die Schnelle "quadratisch und praktisch".....nun haben wir ein paar Stufen erstellt, befürchten aber, dass diese nicht halten werden, wenn wir Vlies, Folie und Wasser einbringen.

1. Was meinen die "Fachleute" dazu? Wird dieses Erd-Sandgemisch unter der Folie (Vlies) runterrutschen   wenn das Wasser einläuft?
Wenn ja, welche Möglichkeit zur Stabilisierung haben wir?


2. Die Ränder müssen wir noch ausarbeiten. Wir haben uns überlegt, noch eine kleine Stufe abzustechen und die Folie daran hochzuführen (durch Steine gesichert) - reicht das wohl als Kapillarsperre?

3. Unsere zuerst angedachte Höhe liegt z. Zt. unter der des Rasens - das sollten wir wohl anheben/angleichen, richtig?



Ach ja: Die Maße sind ca. 4,80 x 6,70 m und ca. 1 m tief. (Wir planen keine Fische oder Filter). 
Im hinteren Bereich zum Knick soll noch ein Holz-Sichtschutz hin und parallel zu der Flachwasserzone (ist sie zu schmal?) planen wir ein Holzdeck.

So, das war's erstmal
Viele Grüße
Lara

(Oh....wie bekomme ich denn die Fotos größer?)

[DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/javascript:void(0);"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/DLMURL]​

[DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/javascript:void(0);"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL]​

[DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/javascript:void(0);"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL]​

[DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/javascript:void(0);"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL]​


----------



## fiseloer (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Lara,

herzlich willkommen im Forum.

Wenn Ihr einen stabilen Teichrand haben wollt, macht Euch einen kleinen Ringanker aus Beton. Der sollte 5cm-10cm über Rasenniveau liegen. 
Damit bekommt Ihr den Teichrand perfekt in Waage und könnt auch die Teichform noch etwas gefälliger gestalten, weil quadratisch, praktisch = Rittersport aber nicht unbedingt schön für einen naturnahen Teich. Wenn Ihr einen bewachsenen Teichrand wollt legt Ihr über den Betonanker eine Ufermatte, die anschließend begrünt werden kann. Alternativ kann man den Rand mit Natursteinplatten belegen.

Bei der geplanten Teichtiefe von 1m, und wenn Ihr keine Fische wollt, würde ich gar keine Stufen machen sondern den Teichboden schräg bis zur Mitte abfallen lassen, das macht auch das Verlegen der Folie einfacher und gibt weniger Falten. Gebt noch etwa 2-3cm Bodensubstrat (Feinen Kies in der Körnung bis 8mm) darauf. Darin können sich Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest, Krebsscheren, etc. verankern und für Seerosen oder andere größere Pflanzen verwendet Ihr Pflanzkörbe. Wenn nötig (strenger Winter) kann man die Körbe dann aus dem Teich nehmen und geschützt überwintern. 

Oftmals, und ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, kommt der Wunsch nach Fischen erst wenn der Teich schon fertig ist.
Andererseits kommen die Fische auch manchmal ohne das Ihr es merkt. __ Enten und andere Vögel oder gekaufte/geschenkte Pflanzen bringen Laich mit in den Teich. Was nun ? Den Teich nochmal umbauen, die alte Regel sagt " Teiche baut man immer dreimal " oder jetzt schon etwas tiefer Planen damit man auch im Winter für alles gerüstet ist. Über einen Filter muss man dann später mal nachdenken.
Später nachdenken heißt aber auch umbauen. Vielleicht doch jetzt schon die nötigen Vorbereitungen für Fische treffen?

Denkt in Ruhe drüber nach.

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Muschelschubserin (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Klaus, 

vielen Dank für dein "herzlich Willkommen" und die ausführliche Anwort.
Über den Ringanker werde ich gerne mit meinem Mann reden und die Tiefe auch.

Was ich leider noch nicht verstehe....wie stabilisieren wir denn die Pflanzkörbe, wenn sie auf der Schräge stehen? Ich dachte, dass dafür Stufen besser wären?
Kannst du auf meinen Fotos die Stufen erkennen? 
Das ist ja auch noch so eine Frage.......wir haben unser "Quadrat" erst jetzt aufgefüllt/geformt/angeschrägt und mit den Füßen festgestampft.
Ob es rutschen wird, spätestens wenn wir Wasser reingeben? Oder wird der Wasserdruck es halten? Wer weiß dazu eine Antwort?

Viele Grüße
Lara


----------



## fiseloer (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Lara,

wenn ich mir Deine Bilder ansehe sieht der Boden nicht sehr stabil aus. Ich vermute, wenn da mal so geschätzte 20000L Wasser drin sind kannst Du Deine Stufen vergessen.
Deine Teichmaße ergeben ein wenig starkes Gefälle, ein Pflanzkorb mit Granulat oder Kies gefüllt wird davon wenig beeindruckt und steht dann halt etwas schräg. Wenn Dir das nicht gefällt schieb an der Hangseite etwas Kies unter und er steht gerade.

Wenn Du unbedingt Stufen willst, mach eine in etwa 50 cm Tiefe. Damit kommen die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen gut zurecht. Wenn Du die 50cm breit machst hast Du Platz satt für Deine Pflanzen. Von dort geh runter auf 150cm besser noch 200cm. Dann friert Dir der Teich nicht zu und Du hast eine Option für Fische. Bei passender Filterung könnte ich mir in Deinem Teich sogar dann den einen oder anderen Koi vorstellen. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## lotta (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Lara
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier.

Ich persönlich finde die Pflanzstufen sehr sinnvoll.
Wenn Ihr das Wasser langsam, Stufe um Stufe einfüllt und alles erstmal setzen lasst,
sowie die Pflanzen sukzessive auf die Stufen setzt/pflanzt,
denke ich dass der Untergrund gut hält, denn er bekommt den Gegendruck vom Wasser.

Allerdings sollten die vorgesehenen Stufen,
vor der Belegung mit Vlies und Folie nicht durch Regen ausgewaschen werden.
Also wenn Regen in Sicht, besser die Grube mit Baufolie abdecken.
Tiefer graben, zumindest in der Mitte, würde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen,
wie Klaus bereits erwähnte...
Später ärgert man sich über die fehlende Tiefe(mir geht es so)
und während der "Buddelphase", ist es noch ein Leichtes.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin Bine

Edit: Klaus war schneller... gute Tipps


----------



## Muschelschubserin (2. Sep. 2015)

.....Klaus, danke für die weiteren Tipps. (Nur - Kois ziehen hier bestimmt nicht ein)

Hallo Bine, 

auch dir "vielen lieben Dank". 
Du machst mir Hoffnung, dass es doch noch was wird .....wir lassen das Wasser also über mehrere Tage verteilt ein. (Wobei ich eh noch keine Vorstellung davon habe, wie lange es laufen wird, bis der Teich mal voll ist.) 


Viele Grüße
Lara


----------



## lotta (2. Sep. 2015)

Es wird lange laufen  Lara, wenn Ihr noch etwas tiefer geht
bei der geschätzten Teichfläche.

Nee im Ernst, 
ich denke wenn es von Stufe zu Stufe gefüllt wird, dann hält das schon.

Allerdings würde ich wirklich wenn machbar,
aus der Tiefzone noch einige Schaufeln/ Schüppen Sand entfernen, 
Ihr werdet es später sicher nicht bereuen.

Mehr Volumen heißt auch: leichter eine stabile Teichbiologie zu erreichen, 
das ist auch ohne Fische bestimmt von Vorteil.

Lasst Euch nicht entmutigen das wird schon.

Und immer schön im HGT stöbern, da gibt es viele interessante Baudokus zu lesen.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Muschelschubserin (2. Sep. 2015)

..ich habe es geahnt ...............

Ich habe schon rechteckige Augen vom Lesen, aber es ist so spannend bei euch


----------



## Patrick K (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

Ihr müsst die Stufen nach  aussen abfallen lassen , so etwa .....
 
lese mal in meinem letzten Teichbau Projekt https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/planung-eines-naturnahen-teiches.43911/

salve Patrick


----------



## fiseloer (2. Sep. 2015)

Muschelschubserin schrieb:


> .....Klaus, danke für die weiteren Tipps. (Nur - Kois ziehen hier bestimmt nicht ein)


Schreib mir doch in 3-4 Jahren noch mal


----------



## Muschelschubserin (3. Sep. 2015)

@ Patrick....Danke für den Tipp und den Link....

@ Klaus...o.k.lol.......aber nein....ich glaube nicht


----------



## fiseloer (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Lara,

Du kannst Dir auch gerne meine Teichbaustory ansehen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/es-ist-vollbracht-zumindest-vorläufig.43160/

Gruß Klaus


----------



## pema (3. Sep. 2015)

Lara,
man kann auch ohne Koi und Co einen wunderschönen und interessanten Teich haben...
das nur nebenbei.
petra


----------



## Muschelschubserin (3. Sep. 2015)

@ Klaus - danke, das werde ich sehr gerne machen


Hallo Petra, 
das hoffe ich und ich bin ganz begeistert von deinem Schmuckstück. Das wäre für mich perfekt.
Wie hast du deinen Uferrand/Kapillarsperre hergestellt/gesichert?

Viele Grüße
Lara


----------



## pema (4. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Lara,
meine Kapillarsperre besteht einfach aus der Teichfolie, die ungef. 5cm über dem umgebenden Erdniveau abgeschnitten wurde.
 
Aber 100%tig funktioniert sie jetzt, nach fünf Jahren, nicht mehr überall. Allerdings ist mir das nun nicht mehr ganz so wichtig wie zum Zeitpunkt der Anlage des Teiches. 
petra


----------



## Muschelschubserin (4. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Petra, 

danke für die hilfreiche Zeichnung. So ähnlich hatte ich mir das eigentlich auch bei uns vorgestellt. 
Dein Teich sieht so schön natürlich aus und fügt sich perfekt in die Umgebung.

Man braucht dann wohl auf jeder Seite ein paar festere Zugänge zum Teich(?) Auf einer Seite planen wir ja ein Holzdeck .....

Viele Grüße
Lara


----------



## Muschelschubserin (16. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

nun will ich euch doch mal berichten, wie es bei uns aussieht - seit Samstag haben wir endlich auch einen Teich....(wenn auch noch laaange nicht fertig, aber das wird er wahrscheinlich nie so richtig, oder?) Und ja, wir haben Falten - aber es ist ja unser erster Teich....

Medium 30127 anzeigen Medium 30128 anzeigen Medium 30125 anzeigen Medium 30129 anzeigenMedium 30123 anzeigen Medium 30122 anzeigen

Das Wasser ist noch nicht komplett aufgefüllt, da wir gestern ein paar Pflanzen bekommen haben, die ich noch "einbuddeln" muss. So langsam lässt auch die Trübung durch das Substrat (Sand) nach....heute konnte ich schon die Seerose in ihrem Bottich erahnen.

Die Folie am Rand werden wir sehr wahrscheinlich nur abschneiden, "hochführen" und mit Steinen von vorn und hinten sichern. Mal sehen, das wird wohl eh erst im nächsten Jahr was werden. 
Ich hätte ja sehr gerne noch entlang einer Seite einen Weg aus Holzbrettern (vermeide bewußt das Wort "Holzweg"....wer will da schon gerne sein). Und zum Knick kommt nun noch ein Sichtschutz hin. 

Wer spontan eine Idee, Anregung, Änderung hat...nur her damit.
(Aber es gibt keine Fische und keinen Filter)........ich warte auf __ Molche und Co.


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2015)

Muschelschubserin schrieb:


> Wer spontan eine Idee, Anregung, Änderung hat...nur her damit.


Dann würde ich sagen, mach schön viele Bilder von der Entwicklung deines Teiches damit das warten nicht langweilig wird.


Muschelschubserin schrieb:


> (Aber es gibt keine Fische und keinen Filter)........ich warte auf __ Molche und Co.


----------



## Muschelschubserin (17. Sep. 2015)

Hallo René,

...Fotos mache ich gerne......ein kleiner Frosch wurde heute auch schon gesichtet, er wollte nur nicht vor die Linse.  
(Wobei hier schon ein paar unterwegs waren als es noch ein leeres Loch war).


----------



## Muschelschubserin (20. Sep. 2015)

So, nun habe ich neue Bilder
Medium 30190 anzeigenMedium 30189 anzeigenMedium 30192 anzeigen


----------



## troll20 (20. Sep. 2015)

Schade das du so weit weg wohnst,  ich hätte hier noch einiges an Pflanzen.


----------



## Muschelschubserin (20. Sep. 2015)

Hallo René,

.....oh wie Schade. Das wär's gewesen .....
Leider kann ich mir deine Teichfotos nicht ansehen(?)

Ja, Pflanzen müssen noch mehr rein....nächste Woche bekomme ich noch __ Seekanne, Nadelsimse, Wasserschwaden und Kolbenblütiger __ Kalmus...und Trollblume, __ Sumpfdotterblume und Blut-__ Weiderich. Aber die sind ja noch soooo klein..... und so 

Von privat (ebay-Kleinanzeigen) habe ich fünf große Krebsscheren, Pfeilblatt, __ Hechtkraut, __ Igelkolben und div. andere für den Rand gekauft.
Bin gespannt, was davon den Winter überlebt.
Medium 30196 anzeigen Medium 30195 anzeigen Medium 30197 anzeigen Medium 30198 anzeigen Medium 30194 anzeigen


----------



## troll20 (20. Sep. 2015)

Muschelschubserin schrieb:


> Leider kann ich mir deine Teichfotos nicht ansehen(?)


Jetzt besser?


----------



## Muschelschubserin (21. Sep. 2015)

...super.....nun sehe ich die schönen Fotos. 
Und hab gleich mal eine Idee für den Holzweg entdeckt.....du hast deinen am Teichrand ja so schön geschwungen...aber das wird erst nächstes Jahr was. Erstmal ist der Sichtschutz dran.


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2015)

Irgend wann bin ich hoffentlich nicht mehr auf dem Holzweg 
Zum einen kann ich ihn nicht mehr sehen, nach 12 Jahren. Dann beginnt er sich langsam aufzulösen und und und .......


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Sep. 2015)

*Bitte um Hilfe beim Teichbau*

Finde den Titel irgendwie witzig und erwarte immer das einer zu einen Termin aufruft, an welchen er Schaufeln, Spaten  und Schubkarren bereitstellt.


----------



## Muschelschubserin (22. Sep. 2015)

@ René:

Hast du schon eine Idee? 



@ Totto: 
Ach, auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Aber das kann ich bei der nächsten größeren Aktion ja mal versuchen......unnötigen Rasen haben 
wir noch genug.


----------



## Ida17 (22. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Lara!

Einen richtig tollen Teich hast du/habt ihr da, Kompliment!
Ich bin mal so frech und greife René eine Idee vorweg 
Statt einem "Holzweg" könntest du vereinzelte, unbehandelte Sandsteinplatten mit ordentlicher Trittfläche drumrum platzieren. Auf denen rutscht man nicht aus und sie sind auch noch pflegeleicht. Den Rasen dazwischen kann man ja entweder lassen oder durch feinen Kies oder durch Rindenmulch mit ein paar hübschen Bodendeckern wie Pflox und Teppich-Thymian ersetzen. Platz genug hättest du!


----------



## Muschelschubserin (22. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Ida, 

ich habe mir mal deine Bilder angesehen - Schön, was du da geschaffen hast und noch planst. Hut ab.

Vielen Dank für die gute Idee. Das sieht bestimmt gut aus. 
Der Rasen würde unter einem Unkrautvlies verschwinden.  Kies wäre prima.....denn den Rindenmulch zupfen mir die Amseln regelmäßig auseinander und dann "fliegt" er durch die Gegend. Und dann hätte ich dort drumherum sehr gerne ein paar Gräser.....

Für mich ist es gerade fast wie "Weihnachten". Ich freue mich so sehr über den Teich.


----------

